# removing Mindspeak



## charlesduran (Jul 14, 2015)

I could not fine a category for my question, so I am posting here.
I downloaded a program called Mindspeak which included instructions for uninstalling. However, the instructions are misleading because Mindspeak is not listed in the uninstall index nor is there a help category on the toolbar as the instructions stated for uninstalling. I would like to get to my files listed on the hard drive to be able to delete from the files. I did check for any unfamiliar files that would hide Mindspeak. Help.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

I'm not familiar with this program, can you please post a link of the location from where you downloaded it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

They make three products: Mindspeak Software


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Revo uninstaller comes to mind.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF! 

There is here: Remove ANY Mindspark Toolbar from IE, Firefox or Chrome

But you really should have our virus team follow along with you:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

MC the software is supposed to be mindspeak, not sure how they got what seems to be an app for mobile to run.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Lots of results from google, perhaps Corday just picked the wrong one.

The browser hijack theory sounds more likely.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like Mindspeak is a PUP.


----------

